# I'm looking for uniform collar golf shirts w/ pocket - 35 shirts first order



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Size range from 4x-L 

I also need company Logo design to apply on shirts.

Please p.m. me if you offer this service.

Jimmy


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Contact member rob883 to see if he is interested.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Bosso's Uniforms Downtown behind shoreline foods... they do everything!!! They are contracted by the city and county for thier uniforms too!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (3/27/2009)*Contact member rob883 to see if he is interested.


Yeah get with Rob he has or can get what you need, super nice guy to deal with.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *jjam (3/26/2009)*Size range from 4x-L
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My girlfriend is the office manager for a local screen printer that does all of disney chuck e cheese etc... Does all my company shirts for CHEAP. Got some really nice dry-fit type shirts with my company stuff. She could give you a great deal on whatever you need if you still need those


----------



## randytruette (Apr 7, 2008)

I have an embroidery biz and would be glad to quote you a price on the shirts we usually have a 5 to 7 day turn around on all orders. my number is 850 260 5690


----------

